# 650h1cylinder inter change



## Candice Doughtie (Aug 19, 2019)

can
I put a 550 arctic cat cylinder and piston on my 650 h1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt that the jugs are the same.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know for sure but...I wouldn't think so.


----------

